# 20-25 Doves and Pigeons NW Alabama



## littlecharlieto (Nov 28, 2007)

Hello,

Not sure if this is the right forum to post this on - if it's in the wrong spot, please feel free to move!

I work with a parrot rescue out of North Alabama. We have been notified
of a situation involving 20-25 doves and pigeons that need to be relinquished soon. We do not have the facilities to care for them and are attempting to find a rescue who does.

The doves are currently in an unheated location and their owner has died.
The family is doing what they can, but it's simply not in the animals
best interest to stay there. They are stable for the time being, but
when they need to be moved it will need to be done quickly. *Whoever takes them will have to be court approved.(The judge will have to decide if they can donate the "property" or if the family must sell them.)* I may be able to help some with travel, depending on location. Unless something changes radically they will probably NOT ship, but pick up/transport is an option.

The family is looking for a federal 501 charity to take these guys in... a rescue center that does adoption or education, that sort of thing. Please let me know ASAP if there if any of you guys can help. We're looking for feed back pretty quick.


Thanks!

Jennifer Lenz
Director of Education and Outreach
Parrotsr4ever Avian Rescue and Sanctuary
[email protected]


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Welcome Jennifer  As I mentioned in my email to you earlier there are plenty of great people on this forum - hopefully someone in/or near Alabama and can help out. Good luck!!


----------



## indianbird (Oct 6, 2007)

HI , LITTLECHARLIETO,
where r u located in Alabama i know some people in Birmingham area they might help you . im in nashville Tn i will bw able to take some pigeons only. let me know your contact number so i will tell my friends. 
thanks 
jay


----------

